# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Puls, smartwatch, I.am+, will.i.am

## Airicist

William Adams aka will.i.am, I.am+

youtube.com/iampuls

vimeo.com/user34787002

----------


## Airicist

will.i.am launches new wearable but do not call it a watch 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> Black Eye Peas front man and entrepreneur will.i.am is joining the wearables craze with Puls, what he calls a smart "cuff" with a sim card. CNET's Brian Tong chatted with will.i.am about creating his new device, what he learned at Beats and how he hopes to inspire young people.

----------


## Airicist

Will.i.am Reveals Puls Smart Band 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> Many know will.i.am as a musician and frontman for the Black Eyed Peas, but he’s more than embedded himself in technology in the last several years. He’s invested in several startups, appeared at the FIRST robotics competition, Intel made him the Director of Creative Innovation, and he just revealed his new wearable technology company i.am+ on the Dreamforce stage for the first time. Sarah Buhr spoke to him backstage at the event.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Will.i.am Launches Puls, a Smartwatch That Doesn’t Need a Smartphone"

by Nathan Olivarez-Giles
October 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Will.i.am's Puls is a beast of a wearable that makes calls without a phone"

by Zach Miners
October 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hello, i.am/PULS 

Published on Oct 15, 2014




> Musician, philanthropist, entrepreneur, and Founder of i.am+™ will.i.am tonight unveiled his new smartband wearable device, i.amPULS, at the i.am+ keynote presentation during Dreamforce 2014.

----------

